# Super Trick Cycle



## Jay81 (Jul 6, 2018)

Picked this thing up off Craigslist today. Sort of a combination of a unicycle and a swing bike.
Did some research, but couldn't find anything about them on the cabe. Did a Google search and found one that looks identical except it has 24" wheels (mine has 20") and it said it was a 1984, so I'm guessing mine was made around the same time. 
I'm planning on keeping it for now, may clean it up and replace the tires if I get around to it. 
Aired up the tires and rode it around a bit. It's a trip to ride it, takes practice for sure. 
I can't remember the last time I fell while riding a bike, but I fell riding this. Didn't get hurt or anything, it was kind of funny actually. 
Anyway, if anyone has info on these that you'd like to share, please do. I'd also like to know what it's worth. Like I said, planning on keeping it around a while but curious of the value.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 6, 2018)

Cool score !  I was looking for one of these a few years back to go along with my 76 Swingbike,  It looks like there were 20 and 24" models around 1980 . One popped up on Epay a few years back that was n.o.s unassembled for something like 650.00. there is a modern version called a Hoppley Circus bike. There are a few videos of guys riding them on Youtube.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 7, 2018)

sccruiser said:


> Cool score !  I was looking for one of these a few years back to go along with my 76 Swingbike,  It looks like there were 20 and 24" models around 1980 . One popped up on Epay a few years back that was n.o.s unassembled for something like 650.00. there is a modern version called a Hoppley Circus bike. There are a few videos of guys riding them on Youtube.



Hopefully nobody makes a video of me riding it and puts it on YouTube!


----------



## Barto (Jul 7, 2018)

That thing must wheelie like a champ


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2018)

I need to got some of those tires with feet for treads!


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 7, 2018)

One of my favorite rides.....easier and more fun than a Unicycle.....



Tires are both 20", the picture makes them look different?



Translation anyone?


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 7, 2018)

Barto said:


> That thing must wheelie like a champ



Yes it will, and sometimes it wants to wheelie without even trying. Unfortunately I do not wheelie like a champ, and have to hop off real quick when that happens.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 7, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I need to got some of those tires with feet for treads!




WOW, I don't know how I missed that little detail. I noticed the rear tire had an unusual looking tread pattern but somehow didn't notice the feet! 
Now I'm going to have to research that tire. I believe the red/gumwall tire is original to the bike, and the white tire is a replacement.


----------



## Fat B (Jul 8, 2018)

Any idea what these are worth? I have a couple in great shape.


----------



## Fat B (Aug 4, 2018)

One is for sale on ebay.  I guess that will tell us how much they are worth.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 4, 2018)

Cooool little bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks Dangerous 
Be Careful !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 11, 2018)

The Super Trick that was listed on eBay closed today at $538.88.




sorry for the lame photo, but once the listing ends, its gone.....


----------

